# Chloride Spegel Battery Charger Upgrade



## Mad Professor (Dec 18, 2010)

Good Day All. 

I am looking for advice regarding a chloride spegel battery charger of mine. 

I am looking to replace the control board with a PicAxe or Arduino, so I can charge a range of batteries. 

I would like to be able to control and monitor the charging voltage and current. 

This charger is quite old so does not use any switched mode power supply, just a very large and heavy mains transformer, 240vac in on the pri, and 60vac out on the sec. 

Here is a picture of the chloride spegel control board.









Here are the mains IC's on the board.
IC1 - LM324N
IC2 - MC14020BCP
IC3 - MC14020BCP
IC4 - MC14002BCP
IC5 - MC14001BCP
IC6 - MC14011BCP
IC7 - 
IC8 - 79L12CP
IC9 - MC14520BCP
IC10 - AD7523
IC11 - MC14520BCP
IC12 - AD7523
IC13 - LM324N
IC14 - MC14013B
IC15 - MC14020BCP
IC16 - MC14017BCP
IC17 - MC3302P
IC18 - MC14001BCP
IC19 - MC14093BCP
IC20 - MC14011BCP
IC21 - 7805CT

So what are your thoughts about upgrading this charger with a PicAxe or Arduino microcontroller?

Thanks for your time. 

Best Regards.


----------



## tvnagendra (Mar 27, 2014)

Hai sir,

Can u please send me the drawing of the above shown PCB 
please help me in this regard, it is urgent

thanks & regards


----------

